# Happy Thanksgiving - The Table is Set!



## Diver Temple (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving U.S. WB buddies! I just finished setting the table, or should I say, I just set the finishing table!!  This is what I am doing in the shop today, turkey later. BLM bowl blank and a lot of mahogany. Cheers!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2020)

Those look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice group! That bowl.has some crazy figuring, Eucalyptus?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 26, 2020)

Looking very fine at your place today. Wish I was that motivated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2020)

Sweet array of turnings! Mahogany must be nice to turn & finish. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> Nice group! That bowl.has some crazy figuring, Eucalyptus?


Thank you Tony. Big Leaf Maple from @Woodworking Vet, 9X3.5, and yes, it lights up nicely! Started off with wings that just didn't work for me in the end, but is coming out very nice. Thanks again. ~Mo

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 27, 2020)

[edit @William Tanner ]

Don't let the table fool you. A couple of those have been in work for about 3 months... LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 27, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Sweet array of turnings! Mahogany must be nice to turn & finish. Chuck


Thanks Chuck.

These are a few of the mahogany 5/4 blanks I got from @FranklinWorkshops . It is definitely beautiful wood that is darkening up nicely. It is a little persnickity on the outer edges of the end grain, but the way is soaks up the finish and polishes out, very happy to turn this old growth. 17" 15" 10" rounds. More pics will post to finished projects once I get the lazy suzans together!  Finishing all in multiple coats of Watco Tung Oil then buff and wax. Thanks again. ~Mo

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2020)

Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

